# Using the cardboard shuttles



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

The cardboard shuttles work great! Only caveat, wind the yarn loosely onto the shuttle so it doesn't bend. The shuttle that did bend a bit but was easily bent back into shape. I will scout around for heavier cardboard (free) before I make other different smaller sizes. 2nd photo, rug hanging out on the ottoman waiting for its side panels.


----------



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

I use wooden ones that are similar.


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

Great job!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. I’ll try the cardboard. . And look what you are doing? 2 smaller at one time. I hadn’t thought of that. What a great idea. And don’t have to worry about getting the same length. I’ll try that. Thanks. Clever you
I really like that rug. Please post when sides are attached


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

44gram said:


> Thanks for the tip. I’ll try the cardboard. . And look what you are doing? 2 smaller at one time. I hadn’t thought of that. What a great idea. And don’t have to worry about getting the same length. I’ll try that. Thanks. Clever you
> I really like that rug. Please post when sides are attached


My loom is 16" and i wanted a wider rug. The middle section is 14+" wide by 39" long, and the two side pieces will add and 10-11" to the width once finished and seamed together. Im planning for the rug to be completely finished by the end of the month.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Your rug will be gorgeous!!!
i have. 16” Ashford, too. And I wanted a larger, so I splurged and got a 24” Ashford. I love them both!!!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

This is going to be a wonderful rug! Beautiful showing off of a nice fleece!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

wordancer said:


> The cardboard shuttles work great! Only caveat, wind the yarn loosely onto the shuttle so it doesn't bend. The shuttle that did bend a bit but was easily bent back into shape. I will scout around for heavier cardboard (free) before I make other different smaller sizes. 2nd photo, rug hanging out on the ottoman waiting for its side panels.
> 
> View attachment 1259802
> 
> ...


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Great to know, love the tip! Thanks


----------

